# Stowa Airman automatic w/out logo vs Archimede historic pilot watch



## ioann12 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi 
Am between stowa airman automatic w/out logo and the archimede (42mm) watch.
I have a thin wrist(7inch) and i was wondering would the Stowa (40mm) be too small eventhough i know that since the dial is fairly empty the watch looks biggerThe archimede looks slighty big on my wrist(i have attached a photo)
Also does it worth the extra money for the stowa?They both have open back case, blue dials, same caliber, hte archimede u can get it on a titanium case...i mean is there any difference on the finishing of stowa to reason the extra money....

regards
ioannis12


----------



## Pierre_S (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Ioannis!

I own the Stowa Airman. Unfortunately I have never had an opportunity to handle an Archimede in person. From what I have read on this forum I understand that there is a difference regarding finish and attention to detail between the Stowa and the Archimede. The hands on the Stowa are heat-blued for instance. On the Archimede they are painted blue. From photographs of the Archimede that I have seen it seems to have a bead-blasted finish. The Stowa has a brushed finish that according to me adds to the impression of quality. I have read that the leather straps on the Archimede watches are of an inferior standard. That can not be said about the straps on the Stowa watches. All in all, from what I have gathered, it seems that there is a quality discrepancy between the two watches that motivates the price-premium for the Stowa. 

Best regards

Pierre


----------



## Rikku (Feb 18, 2008)

I would get a stowa airman if I could afford it now. My archimede is my daily watch because it fits me perfectly. Whenever I wear my rolex I tend to be careful, even though I think it could take more of a beating than the archimede...

I think you should get whichever one you have enough money for, and wont feel too bad about wearing (and beating up!)...

The Stowa is of nicer quality, and im sure it is all around a better watch.

my .02


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Pierre_S said:


> Hi Ioannis!
> 
> I own the Stowa Airman. Unfortunately I have never had an opportunity to handle an Archimede in person. From what I have read on this forum I understand that there is a difference regarding finish and attention to detail between the Stowa and the Archimede. The hands on the Stowa are heat-blued for instance. On the Archimede they are painted blue. From photographs of the Archimede that I have seen it seems to have a bead-blasted finish. The Stowa has a brushed finish that according to me adds to the impression of quality. I have read that the leather straps on the Archimede watches are of an inferior standard. That can not be said about the straps on the Stowa watches. All in all, from what I have gathered, it seems that there is a quality discrepancy between the two watches that motivates the price-premium for the Stowa.
> 
> ...


Good observations, nothing to add.


----------



## capuchino (Nov 4, 2008)

100% agree, stowa has better quality in overall. No matter in hand, watchcase... :-!



Pierre_S said:


> Hi Ioannis!
> 
> I own the Stowa Airman. Unfortunately I have never had an opportunity to handle an Archimede in person. From what I have read on this forum I understand that there is a difference regarding finish and attention to detail between the Stowa and the Archimede. The hands on the Stowa are heat-blued for instance. On the Archimede they are painted blue. From photographs of the Archimede that I have seen it seems to have a bead-blasted finish. The Stowa has a brushed finish that according to me adds to the impression of quality. I have read that the leather straps on the Archimede watches are of an inferior standard. That can not be said about the straps on the Stowa watches. All in all, from what I have gathered, it seems that there is a quality discrepancy between the two watches that motivates the price-premium for the Stowa.
> 
> ...


----------



## powermaxi2000 (May 2, 2007)

The details of the two watches were explained in good detail - nothing to add (although I think the difference in strap quality is not such an issue - the Archimede is acceptable, the Stowa somehow better but it's of course not an expensive strap as standard)

I think the Archimede is worth the money (or was? after the latest increases) and I think the Stowa is worth the money.
But I'd advise in case you can afford go for the Stowa.

I recently upgraded my father's Archimede with a used Stowa - although I don't wear that watch for me it was worth to do so b-)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I have an airman auto, excellent fit & finish, woth the money...good value for the $. It's one of the most comfortable watches I own, and at 40mm as big a "pilot/fleiger" watch I would wear. I have 6 3/4-7" wrist(depending on how sweaty and puffy I get!), the pic is a close up and looks distorted............IMO get the Stowa,no disappointment.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Chances are, you'll get more positive responses from Stowa fans by asking a question like that on the Stowa forum. The Stowa ends up on my wrist more often, but others that see the 42mm when I wear it, comment on the 42mm ARCHIMEDE more often.

Here is a side by side image of the ARCH 42mm and the Stowa Airman. If you want images with a bit more detail, I'll have to capture them over the weekend.

I wear both the Pilot Original LE and the Stowa Airman no-logo, but no images to post at this time.

Hope this helps in the meantime.

Thank you,
Glen


----------



## ioann12 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks glen 
if u could post some fotos would b great!!!and the airman without the log

regards
ioann12


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are a few q/d images of the 42mm ARCH PO LE next to the standard Auto Airman No Logo.

Glen


----------



## ioann12 (Sep 24, 2008)

inlanding u r a star 
many thanks


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

inlanding - That Archimede is a second slow. That decides it for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Fortis
Damasko
Archimede
Stowa










Stowa
Archimede
Damasko
Fortis


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

MIKE, this just makes me go to sleep, and dream I was living in your house and be permitted to share the collection....
C


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, mind dreaming of some vintage Pforzheim watches too 










Stowa
Stowa Seatime
Pallas
Arctos

This one was a gift of an unknown "donateur":


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my God, some medicine, quickly, this cannot be taken without consequences, bad or good, that shall be seen....thanks Mike
Chris


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

The ARCHIMEDE Pilot Original Limited uses a Junghans 687 manually wound movement in a limited production of 90. The movements were made from 1961 to 1967. To my knowledge, threre were no modifications made to it, so if accuracy and stability are a concern, that old, beaufully reworked movement is not for you, even though it consistently gains 2 sec/day.

The Stowa No Logo watch has COSC grade movement, a special silver rotor and now keeps astonishing time since I regulated it myself according to my wear patters. It gains 2.5 sec per week of daily wear 12 to 15 hours on, 9 to 12 off the wrist.

The lume on the the ARCHIMEDE is average. It'll make it through the night with decent readability, the Stowa glows like torch for hours after a normal charge under a standard table lamp.

The brushed stainless steel casework on the Stowa is superior to most any watch made on the market. The ARCHIMEDE uses a fine, bead-blasted finish and provide a very nice finish.

The dial is larger on the ARCHIMEDE, the numbers and markers offer greater contrast than on the Stowa. However, the ARCHIMEDE case is not as refined, but the the diamond crown makes it a joy to wind and it winds more smoothly than any winder I've put my hands on.

They only made 90 PO LEs and you can find them available on occasion. However, a No logo COSC Stowa, at least the one that graces my wrist, is as stable, precise, and as accurate as any automaticin my diminutive collection. The blued hands on the Stowa are superb.

I enjoy them both, but for different reasons - even though they come from two superlative watchmakers and are of completely difference price-points, the choice is yours as to which one you want to look at on your wrist every day and to what point price and value converge.

Glen


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry, I think you are mixing up the "new" Archimede H(istory) and the Archimede Pilot Original. The Archimede H is a Archimede Pilot with a clean dial (no date, no branding).


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

42mm case size vs the smaller Stowa case size was the main concern, so anything else you might add or that I added in general about the watches shown I would think would be welcome, unless you feel otherwise.

Glen


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

For me, Stowa all the way. The reason is the quality in manufacture is well documented, but the customer service is _amazing_. My no-logo airman was running off the rails in terms of accuracy, Regine arranged for a pickup and return on priority Fed-Ex and the watch was back with me a week later with the movemed cleaned, oiled and regulated. I can't wait to repay them by buying my MO in January!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

My trio, shots with aperture priority ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

The Fantastic Three :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

aperture priority is so cool.

Dave


----------



## glh (Nov 14, 2008)

great pictures, thx!
and it convinces me again of the STOWA!


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Great shots of three fantastic watches, Hary! They all grace my wrist, too!

Glen


----------



## jaypetermen (Oct 16, 2008)

How does the compare to the AristoTitanium Pilot 5H68STi Archimedes?



It's a German watch, ETA-2824-2, 40mm wide, Sapphire crystal, bead blasted case and hand hands are Sinn-ish. The titanium case may not be the best feature though, scratch prone.

They also sell a Award 2003 4H30 with a stainless steel case.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

The Stowa Fleiger Original, Laco WUS SE, and ARCHIMEDE Pilot Original are each unique in their own way (limited editions for good reason) and the standard Aristo with a stock 2824-2 movement at its price point might be better compared to the stock ARCHIMEDE Pilot 42mm in terms of size, movement, etc. The ARCHIMEDE is a fantastic value.

42mm ARCHIMEDE









However, the Stowa Airman with its standard 2824-2 movement is so well crafted in every way, Aristo was not even a consideration for me. Perhaps there are others that can chime in regarding an Aristo.

Glen

Stowa Airman


----------



## RC Harris (Oct 10, 2008)

I know I'm late to the party here but I gotta weigh in. Short of a Fleiger at triple the price (think IWC) I cannot think of a better basic Pilot than a Stowa, be it the auto or the original. Mine is simply wonderful. Workmanship is first rate, feel and size is perfect. Keeps superb time and I can actually read it at the movies :>)
Whether you buy and hand-wind or auto is entirely up to you - either way you'll be thrilled I'm sure
Randy


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

I have Stowa Airman COSC, fit, finish and quality are first class, here are a couple of shots so that you have an idea what it looks like on a 7 1/2" wrist.


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice pics Hary! The Bokeh looks great! What lens did you use? A Prime?


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

hwilsdorf said:


> Nice pics Hary! The Bokeh looks great! What lens did you use? A Prime?


Yes, Canon prime 50mm/1.8, best lens, cheap and good :-!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

The Nifty fifty is fantastic!


----------



## JustinTao (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,every watch fans,I wanna know the price of Stowa Airman automatic without logo.thanks for help.:-!


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

www.stowa.com
http://stowa.de/shop/cgi-bin/lshop....hnelogo&file=&gesamt_zeilen=Tshowrub--flieger


----------



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

I have an Archimede Pilot in the 39mm size.

I love the watch. While I'm sure the Stowa is a little better in a few little ways, please don't be afraid of the quality of the Archimede. It's great, especially at the price. I also love the diamond-shaped crown - that's something I wish I could get in the Stowa. 

That said, I'm tempted to get a Stowa no-logo. I don't know why I need two Fliegers, but I'm sure I'd love it. For one, I dislike date windows. At least the date on the Archimede is very inconspicuous (it doesn't eat any numbers), but I love the spare look of the no-logo, no-date dial. 

So, based on my experience, if you start with an Archimede, you will be very happy, but you will probably get a Stowa eventually too! 

Cheers.


----------

